# Visualizacion dinamica



## calov (Jun 11, 2006)

Hola quisiera saber como puedo manejar visualizacion dinamica de varias matrices de leds con un micro. Lograr el efecto de desplazamiento de las letras y subir la corriente.

Agradesco de antemano la colaboracion


----------



## SCR13PT (Jun 12, 2006)

Hola buenas...

Haber, con un micro no creo que puedas encender muchos leds, pero creo que una muy bueba alternativa seria utilizar algun tipo de conversor Serie-Paralelo, por ejemplo y si no me equivoco  74HC595, se trata de un conversor serial-paralelo, incluso, si no me equivoco, puedes poner 16 en cascada, por lo que con cada pin del pic optienes unas 128 salidas.


Espero haberte sido de ayuda...


Un saludo


----------



## vinho (Jun 12, 2006)

Hola

También podrias usar lachs

Saludos!


----------



## papelito81 (Jun 13, 2006)

lo que debes hacer calov es dividir tu matriz de leds en bloques, columnas y filas y encender cada columna de cada bloque por vez, a una velocidad muy alta de tal forma a que se puede visualizar una imagen. Con este metodo utilizaras un solo micro.


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 14, 2006)

En la página de Maxim (www.maxim-ic.com) puedes encontrar una gran cantidad de drivers para display, seguro encontrarás uno que se adapte a tus necesidades.


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Nov 12, 2008)

Bueno yo tengo una inquietud acerca de un trabajo que me colocaron en la U sobre esto de visualizacion dinamica... lo que pasa es que voy a hacer un contador de 0-99 controlado por el puerto paralelo y no se como sincronizar los displays para que no que no se note el cambio... la idea de habilitar cada leds con transistores en corte saturacion es muy factible, pero se me hace muy complicado la sincronizacion de los numero... pues para que no se vea el cambio en cada leds... 

Que debo hacer?.. o que ayuda me pueden brindar?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 13, 2008)

el cambio lo tendrías que hacer a una frecuencia de 50hz, para que cambien los digitos cada 24ms y ahi no se va a notar el cambio para la vista.


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Nov 13, 2008)

ok... voy a intentar... gracias...


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Nov 14, 2008)

Ya lo intente pero queda titilando el  primer display... pero el profesor me dio un consejo de colocar ciclos de retardo incluidos para que se demore el mostrar los numeros del primer display tanto como lo hace con el segundo...  es decir, cuando vaya mostrando los numero del 1 al 9 en el primer display se tome el trabajo de mostrar el numero en el otro display... pero eso debe hacerse bien rapido para que no se vea el cambio... gracias!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 14, 2008)

no de nada , intenta haciendo como te dije pero en vez de 24 hacelo de 10 ms cada digito con lo que te queda un total de 20 ms y no se tendría que ver , igual fijate y si te sale me contas


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Nov 15, 2008)

listo... voy a intentarlo...


----------



## anderson torres (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola!!
Que pena revivir el tema.
Sera que este el codigo para realizar la visualizacion dinamica. He aumentado supuestamente la frecuencia  pero todavia noto el cambio.
Aqui esta el codigo:
MOVLW	.255
		MOVWF	TMR0; CARGO A TMR0 CON 255
		CALL 	MOSTRAR; LLAMO A LA RUTINA PARA OBTENER EL DATO DE LA TABLA
		MOVWF	PORTC;MUEVO EL DATO A PUERTO C
		BSF		PORTD,2;PRENDO catodo2
		BCF		PORTD,3	;apago catodo3
		CALL	RETARDO2; ESPERO 1ms
		CALL 	MOSTRAR2;LLAMO A LA RUTINA PARA OBTENER EL DATO DE LA TABLA
		MOVWF	PORTC; MUEVO EL DATO A PUERTO C
		BSF		PORTD,3;PRENDO catodo 3
		BCF		PORTD,2	;apago catodo 2
		CALL	RETARDO2;ESPERO 1ms
		BTFSS	INTCON,T0IF
		GOTO 	PRINCIPAL
Pues si alguien mirar este sencilo cofigo para confirmar cual es el el error que tien les agredeceria enormemente
Salu2!! desde COlombia


----------



## jming2005 (Mar 30, 2010)

Bueno, ya estoy dando mis primeros pasos en la programación de display matriciales, ya tengo mi prototipo montado en proteus con el que voy a empezar a sacar mis primeros avisos, porque  tal vez empezar a sacar el primer aviso sea mi nombre jose mauricio, que bacano es la electronica.


Atentamente;

Jose Mauricio Porras Tarazona


----------

